# Do not buy this book-I repeat do not buy this book



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Do not under any circumstance buy this book entitled "50 Shades of Gray" for your woman or allow her to buy it and read it unless you are prepared to handle what will happen if you do.

The bottom line is ChickenGirl has bought it and has been reading it and I am assaulted ever evening when I get home. I have worked the Summer Boat Show for the last 5 days and return home exhausted each day. It doesn't matter to her - *she has been reading that book. *I have claw marks and sratches all over my chest and back. I don't even know this person I live with - since she has been reading this book. Don't get me wrong - *it's all good*.....but wow what a change in someone - just from reading a book. Be prepared if your lady reads this book. You have been warned.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

tmi!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

meh, I heard it is really, really tame..

this is from my friends with teenage daughters..

either it is really over hyped or I'm a freak..

oh wait, I forgot, I'm a pimp...

never mind, carry on...



you bunch of prudes..

A


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

This is going to be interesting....

My wife's book club is set up to read that book and meeting to discus here at the house! I better break out the a**less chaps and sterling silver serving tray we got as a wedding present.


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

FINNFOWLER said:


> This is going to be interesting....
> 
> My wife's book club is set up to read that book and meeting to discus here at the house! I better break out the a**less chaps and sterling silver serving tray we got as a wedding present.


Redundant. Chaps by design are already a**less.

Good luck with the party.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Its a sappy love novel about a dude with BDSM sexual fetish's. What did you expect?

I have not seen the effect chickenboy did, unfortunately. Now ex-gf read it and just said it was weird with no personality change. Guess it is one extreme or the other. haha.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I think I read somewhere that Gilbert Gofrey does the audiobook. How awesome is that.

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

lordbater said:


> I think I read somewhere that Gilbert Gofrey does the audiobook. How awesome is that.
> 
> Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


Not sure if I could put up with his voice for an entire book.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Chase4556 said:


> Not sure if I could put up with his voice for an entire book.


Considering the subject matter, I think it would be quite humorous..

A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Good point.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

pics of chickenscratches


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My wife says that book is being read at her job, some guys will be blessed attention, some will be served with child support papers.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I was just discussing this book with a female friend yesterday who's reading it. 

At one point I said, "I didn't realize you girls were so into fantasizing about BDSM," and she said, "I didn't know we were either." :spineyes:


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Yep, do beware! Hide those ropes for boat anchor and the anchor as well!

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/ny_gals_learning_the_ropes_at_fifty_sVWWKeksj9WKUto2ITg1KK


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

"Ice Cream"

My safe word. :rotfl:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I think my safety word would be " i whimper" I'm not much of a screamer...



Ah, looks like a nice wholesome redhead.

A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

chickenboy said:


> Do not under any circumstance buy this book entitled "50 Shades of Gray" for your woman or allow her to buy it and read it unless you are prepared to handle what will happen if you do.
> 
> The bottom line is ChickenGirl has bought it and has been reading it and I am assaulted ever evening when I get home. I have worked the Summer Boat Show for the last 5 days and return home exhausted each day. It doesn't matter to her - *she has been reading that book. *I have claw marks and sratches all over my chest and back. I don't even know this person I live with - since she has been reading this book. Don't get me wrong - *it's all good*.....but wow what a change in someone - just from reading a book. Be prepared if your lady reads this book. You have been warned.


Make sure she doesn't drink a 4Loko while reading! Then you will you will really need to keep some hydrogen-peroxide and Band Aids on the nightstand! :rotfl:


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

chickenboy said:


> Do not under any circumstance buy this book entitled "50 Shades of Gray" for your woman or allow her to buy it and read it unless you are prepared to handle what will happen if you do.
> 
> The bottom line is ChickenGirl has bought it and has been reading it and I am assaulted ever evening when I get home. I have worked the Summer Boat Show for the last 5 days and return home exhausted each day. It doesn't matter to her - *she has been reading that book. *I have claw marks and sratches all over my chest and back. I don't even know this person I live with - since she has been reading this book. Don't get me wrong - *it's all good*.....but wow what a change in someone - just from reading a book. Be prepared if your lady reads this book. You have been warned.


My little bride has read them and god bless the lady who wrote those books. Im trying to get my wife to read them again. It was like taking candy from a baby!!!!LOL


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

My wife got all excited after reading these books too! After she finished them she said maybe we should start acting some of the scenes out. 

Oh Hell yeah, I'm all in.:cheers:

Apparently the only parts that got her excited is when the multi-millionare guy spends tons of money on his girlfriend.:help:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

chicken, without pics, it never happen!


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

My wife has read them...and I will not say anymore!


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

FINNFOWLER said:


> This is going to be interesting....
> 
> My wife's book club is set up to read that book and meeting to discus here at the house! I better break out the a**less chaps and sterling silver serving tray we got as a wedding present.


LOL!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

the wife's book club read it as well

dunno bout that one.................. sure gets their motors running


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

My wife is on the third one. I told the guys at work they need to buy it for their wives.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

My wife has read the first one so far. No change


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Jasmillertime said:


> My wife has read the first one so far. No change


you aint doing something right,lmfaosad2smsad2sm


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Wife hasnt made it through the first one and I cant keep up....


----------



## seeing reds (May 17, 2005)

*Or Maybe*

Or Maybe he was actually doing everything right before the book...



iridered2003 said:


> you aint doing something right,lmfaosad2smsad2sm


----------



## seeing reds (May 17, 2005)

*Yeah*

I am in the same boat. Going on day 5 in a row for "trying new things"

Different woman than I married nearly 14 years ago...



D.L. said:


> Wife hasnt made it through the first one and I cant keep up....


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

Mine finished reading them about a month ago or so. I told her yesterday she needed to read them again! She read them really quick. I told her to take her time this time. She didn't find the humor in it?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

seeing reds said:


> Or Maybe he was actually doing everything right before the book...


yea, never though about it that way:work::work:


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

You are a chicken after all!!!


chickenboy said:


> Do not under any circumstance buy this book entitled "50 Shades of Gray" for your woman or allow her to buy it and read it unless you are prepared to handle what will happen if you do.
> 
> The bottom line is ChickenGirl has bought it and has been reading it and I am assaulted ever evening when I get home. I have worked the Summer Boat Show for the last 5 days and return home exhausted each day. It doesn't matter to her - *she has been reading that book. *I have claw marks and sratches all over my chest and back. I don't even know this person I live with - since she has been reading this book. Don't get me wrong - *it's all good*.....but wow what a change in someone - just from reading a book. Be prepared if your lady reads this book. You have been warned.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Chickenboy

Pics or it didn't happen..........


----------



## Trout Time (Apr 9, 2012)

omg my wife is reading this book now...... wish me luck


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Take a shower right now and put on some polo or something. Have fun


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Jeeez. My people told me it was very tame, I value their opinion. So. Either they are freaks, or me n my ppl are freaks, or yall are a bunch of prudes.. 

A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sounds like you were the one whimpering CB! Tell her to ease up on the restraints and the cat-of-9-tails... or was it a riding crop??? LOL :idea:


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

teamfirstcast said:


> tmi!


x2


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Bock, Bock Bock, Bock, Bock Bock.....Bock Bock Bock Bockkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Hahahaha after ready this I went to the bookstore!!! To bad that I work out of town all week but I think she is only allowed to read them when I'm home lol
Thanks Chickenboy !!!!
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Chicken on a chain bro, chicken on a chain........................


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

goodwood said:


> pics of chickenscratches


I just snotted on myself...too funny!
This book is soccer mommy ****, if you listen to 94.5 the buzz they read exerpts from it from time to time. I love some theresa, shes got a fine reading voice

-mac-


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

chickenboy said:


> Take a shower right now and put on some polo or something. Have fun


POLO? she's gonna turn and run:spineyes:


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

What's BDSM?


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I just snotted on myself...too funny!
> This book is soccer mommy ****, if you listen to 94.5 the buzz they read exerpts from it from time to time. I love some theresa, shes got a fine reading voice
> 
> -mac-


What do you think of her replacement Dana on the morning show?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

beaucp said:


> What's BDSM?


at the age of 17, you don't want to know!LMFAO:spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Should I google it?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

beaucp said:


> Should I google it?


your to young. you have to be atleast 18 to google it.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

beaucp said:


> What's BDSM?


Do Not Google It!


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

So I went to Wikipedia and....wow. You guys actually take part in this chit?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

They warned you!!

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Has MC posted on this thread yet? I'd like to hear his input.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

beaucp said:


> So I went to Wikipedia and....wow. You guys actually take part in this chit?


To a degree.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

beaucp said:


> Has MC posted on this thread yet? I'd like to hear his input.





mastercylinder said:


> I was just discussing this book with a female friend yesterday who's reading it.
> 
> At one point I said, "I didn't realize you girls were so into fantasizing about BDSM," and she said, "I didn't know we were either." :spineyes:


Read before you post, man..

a


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

beaucp said:


> Has MC posted on this thread yet? I'd like to hear his input.


he may be a little tied up:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## guppy love (Jun 11, 2012)

*ditto*



goodwood said:


> pics of chickenscratches


pics


----------



## guppy love (Jun 11, 2012)

*ditto*



iridered2003 said:


> chicken, without pics, it never happen!


i second that


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Yep. I bought this book, and my girl is now meo meo!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

hell yes if my wife aint got it she gonna get it lol


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

haparks said:


> hell yes if my wife aint got it she gonna get it lol


thats what that lil blue pills for parks.sad4smsad4smsad4sm


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

pic proof


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

more like...


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

chickenboy said:


> pic proof


Who's the lucky guy? I didn't know you had nails that long, guess all the better for tying all those knots on the lures and such..

:biggrin:


----------



## guppy love (Jun 11, 2012)

*respect*



chickenboy said:


> pic proof


finally lol


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

chickenboy said:


> pic proof


that guys toooo skinny to be CB:dance:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Mine is wild enough, if i bought her that book id be in a full body cast...
Wapsssssshhhhhhhtttt!


-mac-


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

My wife read all three.....fastest read ever, her and her friends quote it often. Curious how the party goes .....keep us posted!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

chickenboy said:


> pic proof


Not good enough. Could be two dudes........:slimer:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I just got married in St Lucia in May and my new Wife read the whole series during our week long honeymoon. I think everyone's wife was reading the book down there.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Mine is wild enough, if i bought her that book id be in a full body cast...
> Wapsssssshhhhhhhtttt!
> 
> -mac-


ah . . . you guys are back together . . . wg


----------

